# New Sawgrass Powerdriver Update for Epson 1400 - 10/21/08



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

From an email received this morning...
"Sawgrass Technologies is pleased to announce the launch of an upgrade to the 1400 SubliJet IQ PowerDriver. The new driver is optimized for use with 32-bit Vista operating systems and features enhanced user functionality. 

Some of our customers experienced issues with the first version of PowerDriver for the 1400. The new version of PowerDriver corrects these issues for a more productive workflow. The enhancements include:

•ColorSure palette- Enhancements for more accurate color matching. 
•13x19 paper option - Color stability when this paper size is selected. 
•High Speed/High Quality Option - Image resolution accuracy for higher quality prints when going from one option to the other.

The new driver (v2.2.0) is available for download at the following link: 
Sawgrass Technologies - PowerDriver Downloads for SubliJet

Sawgrass is always striving to deliver the most advanced digital imaging solutions, and this new driver is a reflection of our continued pursuit of excellence. Please feel free contact our Technical Support Center at [email protected] or 843-884-1575 for further information."


----------

